# draining the tank



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

how often do you guys drain the tanks on your compressors i usually drain mine after every use but i only drain it long enough to get all the water out then close the valve that way its ready whenever i need it


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

When and if I remember. So not that often, need to make a note to do that tomorrow!


----------



## Ironmower (Sep 19, 2010)

I should do, like you. but I usually drain it at least once a week.


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

man thats horrible sonny


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

Darn, forgot the note, maybe tomorrow after church!


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

i crack mine open long enough for it to blow water out, about once every 2 weeks


----------



## Roadlizard7 (Jun 23, 2011)

The more often, the better, but you really need to let the air in the tank cool down to ambient temperature, so as much water as possible can condense out of the air.


----------

